# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  пустая информационная база

## Vikenty

Здравствуйте, подскажите, почему при создании  информационной базы появляется пустое окно  (шаблонов нет)? Устанавливалась 1c83: Технологическая платформа 8.3, Версия 8.3.20.1838 от 28.04.2022 (финальная) windows64full_8_3_20_1838 и Accounting_3_0_112_34_updsetup
В чем разница между одной и той же конфигурацией но cf,new,updsetup и др. в конце названия?
Вообще необходима конфигурация бухгалтерия предприятия3,(желательно с демо-версией) какую именно конфигурацию скачивать не совсем понятно..

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, подскажите, почему при создании  информационной базы появляется пустое окно  (шаблонов нет)? Устанавливалась 1c83: Технологическая платформа 8.3, Версия 8.3.20.1838 от 28.04.2022 (финальная) windows64full_8_3_20_1838 и Accounting_3_0_112_34_updsetup
> В чем разница между одной и той же конфигурацией но cf,new,updsetup и др. в конце названия?
> Вообще необходима конфигурация бухгалтерия предприятия3,(желательно с демо-версией) какую именно конфигурацию скачивать не совсем понятно..


updsetup - обновление конфигурации, нельзя создать новую
setup - полный дистрибутив, создает шаблоны, новые базы
cf - файл конфигурации релиза, с его помощью можно создать новую базу с настройками
new - архив с пустой базой текущего релиза.

----------

Vikenty (03.06.2022)

----------


## Vikenty

получается мне нужна "setup - полный дистрибутив, создает шаблоны, новые базы"?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> получается мне нужна "setup - полный дистрибутив, создает шаблоны, новые базы"?


Да, это лучше всего. Размер такого файла максимальный. Не на все релизы вы найдете полный дистрибутив.

----------


## Vikenty

для "Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0   " последнюю нашла "Accounting_3_0_106_101_setup1c.zip" ,ее нужно скачать ,а потом обновить Accounting_3_0_112_34_updsetup? или так не выйдет?
для чего нужны 1C-8.3.18.1520-lite-x86-x6...UniDll.zip и 1C-8.3.19.1150-lite-x86-x6...UniDll.zip?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> для "Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0   " последнюю нашла "Accounting_3_0_106_101_setup1c.zip" ,ее нужно скачать ,а потом обновить Accounting_3_0_112_34_updsetup? или так не выйдет?
> для чего нужны 1C-8.3.18.1520-lite-x86-x6...UniDll.zip и 1C-8.3.19.1150-lite-x86-x6...UniDll.zip?


обновления конфигурации версий 3.0.109.61, 3.0.110.20, 3.0.110.24, 3.0.110.29, 3.0.111.16, 3.0.111.25, 3.0.112.31 на версию 3.0.112.34
Поэтому еще нужно обновление 3.0.109.61.
По второму вопросу - это сборки для платформы, уже вылеченные. Можно брать обычный дистрибутив платформы и самому применять МИМО.

----------


## Vikenty

установить 3.0.106.101 далее последовательно скачивать и устанавливать ,но какие из них?
3.109.61 есть updsetup83,updstp,updstpb20
3.109.20 updsetup83,updstp,updstpb20
3.110.24 updsetup83,updstp,updstpb
3.0.110.29 updsetup83,updstp,updstpb
3.0.111.16 updsetup83,updstp,updstpb
3.0.111.25 updsetup83,updstp
3.0.112.31 Accounting_3_0_112_34_1805...atches.zip и Accounting_3_0_112_31_1305...atches.zi 
3.0.112.34 Accounting_3_0_112_34_updsetup83.zip и Accounting_3_0_112_34_updstpb.zip
или все нужны?

----------


## Vikenty

почему пропускаются обновления между 3.106.101 и 3.109.61 (3.107.34....3.0.109.57)?
извините, задаю много вопросов т.к. ничего в этом не понимаю....

----------


## alexandr_ll

> почему пропускаются обновления между 3.106.101 и 3.109.61 (3.107.34....3.0.109.57)?
> извините, задаю много вопросов т.к. ничего в этом не понимаю....


Подобрать цепочку обновлений http://gran-it.net/updateset.php

----------

Vikenty (04.06.2022)

----------

